# Baroque style harpsichords.



## musicphotogAnimal

After listening to a number of harpsichords on a harpsichord site, I've noticed that there is quite the variation in tonal quality: some tend to sound darker than others, while some are light and bouncy and some sit right in the middle of tonal color. I don't know if it's the 'piece of music played' affecting it or the build of the harpsichord. 

I've been planning on buying a harpsichord one of these days (provided I have enough money before I retire in 22 years...). I've had 15 years of classical music training in fortepiano before I switched to voice, then finally gave up on music 22 years ago to pursue photography as a career. My love (other than wildlife photography) is baroque music and I played it 22 years ago for relaxation during my music studies in college before I threw up my hands, said "I can't compete with these guys" and amscrayed for photography. And I've heard that there are four distinct different types of harpsichords in my preliminary study of the subject prior to thinking about purchasing one. I believe I tend to lean towards the tonal quality of the Flemish (light and airy) harpsichord over the other ones.  

But there is also the damned pocketbook affecting that too and I'm not willing to sell off my $10,000 600mm f/4 wildlife lens or my $6000 300mm f/2.8 VRII (the other wildlife lens) to buy a harpsichord...I still have my wildlife photography career to think about. 

Question - Is there a middle ground harpsichord to choose (out of the 4 types) if your harpsichord repertoire you plan to plink on ranges from Bach to Handel to Telemann? I will occasionally accompany my friend (a professional trumpet player) in an informal recorded setting for his YouTube videos. 

As much as I would love to be able to afford an authentic Baroque era harpsichord which has seen several centuries of use, the cost would be too prohibitive and I will just have to settle for a happy little (shall I say) "modern copy".


----------



## KenOC

musicphotogAnimal said:


> ...I'm not willing to sell off my $10,000 600mm f/4 wildlife lens or my $6000 300mm f/2.8 VRII (the other wildlife lens) to buy a harpsichord...


I'm open for a trade for my 800mm f/0.95, if you've got a truck to carry it in. :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Best thing to do is find a good local harpsichord maker and discuss it with him. Trouble is that harpsichords take about as much tuning as an old car and it helps if you can do it yourself or know a man who can.

One way is to look at local baroque groups and see what they use and who does their harpsichords. Ultimately you can get one built to your own specs. Even a good modern copy can be pricey.


----------



## Karabiner

I'll be buying a hapsichord soon, much like you. The middle ground is definitely a copy after a Ruckers family/Flemish instrument, or a copy of a late French instrument, which were often built in the style of Flemish harpsichords. However as long as the keyboard range is large enough you should be able to play a lot of repertoire on almost any harpsichord. Italian style harpsichords tend to be built much lighter so cost a bit less and can still cover any repertoire the keyboard range permits, as long as the score doesn't call for two manuals (this is hardly ever the case). I'm afraid I don't know much about the makers in your area (I assume the USA or Canada?) as I'm from the UK, although if you're in America it might be a good idea to check out Hubbard Harpsichords which seem to have a good reputation. The Harpsichord Clearing House http://www.harpsichord.com/List/list_frmset.html is a good place to look for second hand harpsichords and clavichords.

Edit: I'd like to add that it would of course be best to look for a second hand instrument made by an actual maker and not a Zuckermann or Hubbard kit that has been completed by an amateur, even though these can be done to a good standard. Generally the newer the better, as harpsichord making has only increased in quality and historical accuracy since the beginning of the revival.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Karabiner, Taggart, Thank you. Since I haven't won the lottery yet, I'd like to keep costs as low as I can. I spend on my lenses since I have to make money with it (I spent $6500 on my AF-S II 600mm f/4 D IF-ED lens and plan to spend an additional $6500 on a 300mm f/2.8 VRII lens for hand-held birds in flight shots) but since my baroque "playing" is a hobby...suffice it to say. I am looking for value & price margin in my search. I looked at a two-manual (I presume this is a two keyboard...) and yes...it scares me. A single manual is good enough.

I've heard some stuff about Sabathil and Sons harpsichords (based out of Vancouver where I live). Somebody is selling their S&S for $1800.00 on Craigslist. I just wish I had the money right now, but it's tied up in photography equipment necessities.





 - Demonstrated by the owner... Handel Suite D minor - Allemande

Is this a Italian harpsichord sound? Been checking out video on Youtube to determine the sound of what an Italian Harpsichord should sound like.


----------



## Karabiner

That looks (straight side, heavy construction) and sounds like a "revival" harpsichord to me - sturdily built and well made, but not sounding like historical models. For some comparison, I'll put some youtube clips, not professional recordings so that it is easy to compare.




 - Luigi Chiarizia plays an Italian style "false outer case" harpsichord, probably with 2*8' disposition.
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSCdsIhPpZ8 - A Zuckermann Flemish. Zuckermann's Flemish model is probably one of your best bets at a fairly low price point if you can find one second-hand (they seem quite common).
Revival 1960s style harpsichords work perfectly fine as instruments (and are cheap) but I think it's really worth finding a harpsichord based more on historical instruments.
Edit: You should check out the Harpsichord Mailing List https://list.uiowa.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A0=HPSCHD-L
for people much more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Karabiner said:


> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSCdsIhPpZ8 - A Zuckermann Flemish. Zuckermann's Flemish model is probably one of your best bets at a fairly low price point if you can find one second-hand (they seem quite common).


Thanks...Karabiner. Appreciate the hint. After listening to the additional videos that went along with the Zuckermann Flemish...I'm seriously looking at a used one like that. First the 300/2.8 VRII lens then going ahead and thinking about picking up a used Zuckermann Flemish. They run about $4200-and up at Harpsichord Clearing House. But well worth it, I figure.

There's also the additional cost of "shipping"...I'm probably figuring that unless I can find a used Zuckermann Flemish Single Manual out west, I'm going to be looking at the very least $2000-$2500 just to ship the thing out west from the east coast.


----------

